# What would you Do?



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

So I get a call from a buddy saying i may want to go check my tree stand due a rash of tree stand thefts in the local area. I go out to check my stand at 5:50 and check it and my locks. As im on my stand checking it out, I hear some guy yelling and cussing at me. Guy is saying im a piss poor hunter, i shouldn't be out in the woods and i have no business being there. I tell him im checking my stand due to a rash of thefts in the area and that ive already had one stolen already. 

He said it was bullS&*% and that i was there to ruin his sons hunt. I then notice a nice 8-10pt buck that his son had shot. I then tell him its way past season and that im checking my stand. He then starts yelling and cussing at me again, this time he threatens to lay me out if i come near him or his deer. As he is saying this im shaking his sons hand saying nice job on getting a big one. THe kid tells me its his first year hunting and that he shot the deer and it dropped in its tracks. 

While all this is going on the guy is still yelling, cussing and harrasing me. I tell him i have a right to be there( i have my signed permission slip) and that im not dealing with this harrasment and that the sheriffs office would handle this. I contacted the ODNR officer and left a message with her voice mail on what had occured and my number. After talking to a friend who lives across the street from the land and the folks that own part of the land i contacted the S.O. and filed a report. At NO time did I have a bow,gun or other hunting weapon.

Was there something I did wrong or missed?


----------



## MuskieLuv (Oct 29, 2007)

A-holes, they walk among us. Not sure how you were messing his hunt up, there's a deer on the ground. It sounds like you both had permision to be there, the only thing I could see was the time you chose to walk in the woods. Still no reason to be treated like that.


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

The S.O. called back tonight saying they talked to the guy. The sheriff knew he was feeding him a line of crap. THe guy said he did get defenseive and aggressive because I was there near his son. So i guess on my stand ='s near his son? I told him id think about it tonight and let him know in the morning about wether i wanted to purse menacing charges. The one real thing that does bother me about the situation, he was armed, his son was armed, i was not. also my tree stand isnt in the woods it on the edge of them looking out into an empty field.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

TomC said:


> . The one real thing that does bother me about the situation, he was armed, his son was armed, i was not. .


when did this happen? during the youth gun season today?? i assume because it was a gun he was armed with?? if so, im pretty sure the adult with the hunting youth cannot be armed. someone correct me if im wrong.


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

ezbite said:


> when did this happen? during the youth gun season today?? i assume because it was a gun he was armed with?? if so, im pretty sure the adult with the hunting youth cannot be armed. someone correct me if im wrong.


You're correct, Youth has to be with a non hunting Adult


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

Maybe the guy acted tough because he was armed illegally and was afraid that you would report him. Acting Gangsta just to intimidate you. They could be Trespassing also. File Charges if you want to.


----------



## markfish (Nov 22, 2007)

sorry to hear your run-in with a big mouth,but gun or not im good for abought one min,of some jack,ff yelling in my face then there wouild of been two bucks on the ground, thats one stand up father that teaches his son the wrong way to solve pepole problems,i was not there but right now i want to knock his ,ss out,hate big mouths,markfish


----------



## fakebait (Jun 18, 2006)

I would go ahead and press charges and let him explaine why he was armed and just see who really shot the deer. I have a feeling that none of this makes sense without him breaking the law and trying to hide it. I think he needs to be taught a lesson because he is teaching his son the wrong lessons of becoming a person or a sportsman, JMO


----------



## River Anglin (Feb 18, 2008)

Yeah, he definitely was breaking the law if he had a gun that day. A guy with a childish temper like that is too dangerous with a gun so I would press charges any way I could. Plus, it would probably be a good lesson for the boy to see his dad pay consequences for his actions. He'll have to pay an expensive lawyer and all that. 

That was 34 minutes past legal sundown, so you interrupted the miserable fool's poaching time.


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Yep, press charges, Citizens Arrest. The A-hole will think twice about being such a turd next time.


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Have you talked to the land owner and told him about this? Maybe he did or maybe he didn't have permission to be there. At least let him know about your run in.
Oh- I'd file the charges for sure.


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

The guy has permission to be there. The landownder doesnt care, he doesnt want to hear any complaining, gripeing or bitC*n. he said everyone has to be respectfull. He doesnt seem to understand the diff between being respectfull and having your life threatened. I did hear 5 shots back to back, i didnt see a tag on the deer and the deer was shot in a questionable spot. So im not sure what else to do. The ODNR officer is so post to call me tomorrow to find out what was going on. THe guy didnt even gut the deer and got it out as fast as they could. Something shady was afoot but im not sure what. I hope the ODNR figures it out. 

The deputy called me tonight and we talked for a bit. Since we are both in law enforcement we talked a while. He was telling me he could go cite him but in miami co, the court system sucks just like where i work. He said that once it got to court it would be a he said she said so it would be a waste. He knows the guy was in the wrong but the courts are no good. So the guy gets away with it and im sheot out of luck. If only the landowner cared it would be different.


----------



## chadwimc (Jun 27, 2007)

You're in law enforcement and don't carry a gun? Why?


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

Cant, unless i have my CCW. Unfortunetly corrections officers even if you work for a sheriffs office cant carry.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

its like you were told, its just going to be a he said against he said. and he would probably make his son lie for him. best not to put the kid in that spot. and it will just get thrown out anyway, plus you will have made a real enemy. not a good idea where you may be hunting in the same area again.

there is always going to be that 10% that breaks the law. and even tho i think we are all responceable for turning in poachers, in this case i think the best thing to do is just let it go and keep an eye out for the guy poaching. and put the hotline no# on your phone. just my opinion.
sherman


----------

